# Suriovk



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone have any photos of the russian trawler Suriovk call sign, UVIG. She was involved in a rescue at sea of a newfoundland vessel in Feb 1967.


Thanks
Clarence


----------

